# Is anyone willing to help with some exciting research?



## Dogs4urdiabetes (Jul 21, 2014)

Good afternoon,

I have very kindly been permitted to post on this forum to ask for some willing volunteers to participate in some research. This is an online questionnaire study being conducted as part of a Masters in Health Psychology programme at the University of Surrey and has received all the necessary ethical clearance.

I have worked with children for over 10 years now in many capacities and am passionate about helping them in many contexts. My recent studies have led me explore diabetes and the effects it can have on young people - emotionally and socially. I am confident this research will help us to better understand the social needs of young people with diabetes and I am particularly interested in the effect pet dogs may have. There has been a recent boom in research concerned with the human-dog bond and I wish to explore what effect this bond may have on young people with diabetes.

To take part in the research you will need to 



Have a child between 8-15 years of age with a diagnosis of diabetes for 6 months +
Be able to access the questionnaire online
Read English fluently enough to answer the questions

Responses to the questionnaire will be anonymous and your personal data will not be stored.

If you are willing to take part it will require yourself (the parent) to complete a questionnaire (7-8 mins) and your child to complete a questionnaire (10mins).


PLEASE SEND ME A *PRIVATE MESSAGE* IF YOU ARE WILLING TO TAKE PART OR WANT TO ASK ANY QUESTIONS. 
I WILL THEN SEND YOU THE LINK TO THE ONLINE QUESTIONNAIRES.

Your support and co-operation is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2014)

Please help if you can


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2014)

Have been T1 since the age of 3 a long time ago. Never had a dog but really good luck with work


----------



## am64 (Jul 22, 2014)

Not in the right category but where I work we have pat dogs that come in and it really enjoyed by resisdents ...also heard of dogs waking folk up when its really needed ....good luck with your research


----------



## Dogs4urdiabetes (Aug 11, 2014)

Is anyone willing to help?
Thanks


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry my little girl is only 5


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 18, 2014)

Just giving this a bump.  You never know


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 20, 2014)

Another Bump, sounds good


----------



## Bloden (Oct 20, 2014)

No kids, sorry.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 20, 2014)

You are lucky Blo-den.  Sometimes you would give em back !  ONLY kidding


----------



## Bloden (Oct 21, 2014)

Why dyou think I haven't got any?! Dealing with them at work is enough, thank you. I had to tell off a couple of boys yesterday, and I still feel bad this morning! 

Is anyone eligible for this research?


----------



## seven4774 (Oct 21, 2014)

if you can wait 4 months yes we can help


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds like excellent work to me !


----------



## trophywench (Dec 18, 2014)

Has the OP tried asking on 'Children with diabetes' ? - might have a bit more success recruiting participants there ?


----------



## Lynna (Jan 7, 2015)

i did send a pm regarding this questionnaire, but heard nothing back!


----------

